

Darwin's "strange inversion of reasoning" - mlLK
http://www.pnas.org/content/106/suppl.1/10061.full

======
mgreenbe
An excellent article! I found the idea of "mind creationist" intriguing. While
I'm not a creationist, I think I have mind creationist leanings....which now I
feel obligated to question.

